# Good vibes



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

My above post didn't really make sense. But it got me on the horse. Yay wet saddle blankets! Someone feel free to post so I don't feel like a tard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu are not a 'tard. ok, feel better now?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

When, where, why, and how?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Short version.
My horse smashed me coming out of pasture one day-scared by spooky thing. Too much grain, too little work for grain=spooky. Ouch. Me=fractured wrist, bruised face and lots of time to think of all the things that could always go wrong. Anyway, it's been about 2 1/2 months, and I've been nervous to ride, because if he spooks, I know I'll tense up and make it worse. (I've made this horse out to be way worse in my head than he really is). I always go to the barn, and think ' maybe I'll ride'. But then I get there and think 'Eh, I'll just do it tomorrow.'. So before I went yesterday, I put that nonsensical post up super quick so I would feel obligated and have something to answer to. And I rode about an hour and a half!! Then I got back, and read my post and realized it made no sense...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

He is a little spooky, but not awful. He just needs to be able to be confident in me. Which is hard for me to give him right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats on getting back in the saddle


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> congrats on getting back in the saddle


 thanks


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Funny how a critter so large can have so much fear isn't it?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you calling me a large critter? So mean. Hahaaa.... Just kidding. 
<-- that guy in the avatar is only 13.2, so he might think those wooly ******s are big.... Compared to him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

